# Hello from SoCal South



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

Name is Tom. Wife and I love Halloween. Light on props so far. Axworthy with mini gouls with led's for eyes. Screaming Skull. We dress up of course and the Wife decorates the entire house inside and out. San Diego is our Local.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome--show us some pics


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, spinman!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Spinman, from one Tom to another.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Tom, welcome to the forum. Nice to have a spouse that goes along with you. I'm still working on my husband.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome. If you stick around here you won't be light on props for long. This place is full of inspiration to build.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey fellow socal halloweenie, welcome to the best haunting forum around!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Spinman


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

hey we are in temecula


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings from Hemet, CA and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

W00t! Another San Diego haunter! Pacific Beach here.

You know what they say about PB, right? If it's east of 5, north of 52, or south or 8, it just doesn't exist.

For all the non-locals, that carves a 3 mile by 1 mile piece of beach area known as Pacific Beach. Not that we're eccentric, we're just either too drunk or too hung over to care about anything else.

No really, I got lots of love for ya! Welcome to the forums.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Howdy and welcome


----------

